# Petro-Can Mobility + unlocked iPhone



## CescoMtl (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok folks..don't laugh at this question as I'm a newbie cell-phone user 

PetroCanada has a cellphone service which is a simple pay as you go service. You buy the phone (a basic Nokia 2610) then buy airtime. What attracted me was the length of time you have: 20$/50$ airtimes are good for 6 months ; perfect for me as I'll use it for emergencies only.

I'm told that Petro-Can uses the Rogers network so...would the sim card work in an unlocked iPhone?

Here's the link for more info:
http://retail.petro-canada.ca/en/mobility/2310.aspx

Thanks in advance
Frank


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmm, if it is definitely a SIM phone then there really is no reason that it should not work. I would see if you can get the service w/o having to buy the nokia phone however. If it's GSM it should work regardless of if its pay and talk. 



CescoMtl said:


> Ok folks..don't laugh at this question as I'm a newbie cell-phone user
> 
> PetroCanada has a cellphone service which is a simple pay as you go service. You buy the phone (a basic Nokia 2610) then buy airtime. What attracted me was the length of time you have: 20$/50$ airtimes are good for 6 months ; perfect for me as I'll use it for emergencies only.
> 
> ...


----------



## CescoMtl (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks aab01. I already bought the Nokia couple weeks ago so pulling the sim card is easy. having it work is another matter but I'll soon find out. *drum roll* i purchased an iPhone over eBay (I so need to attend EBA meetings  and will get cracking once I recieve it.
Let's say the sim card does not work, can I buy one from Rogers or Fido w/o purchasing a phone?


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Further to this thread, I have my Blackberry on Rogers, using the Pay As You Go plan ie I buy minutes up front and there is no contract at all.

Would THAT Rogers SIM also work in the iPhone if I insert it and then unlock -- which would mean that my iPhone would then be on the "same" Pay As You Go plan.

The phone is "transparent" as the Plan doesn't care what phone you use...

Do I have that right?

Jim


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

The phone is unlocked. Period. 

That means that you can take it anywhere in the world there is GSM service, as I did this summer in LONDON. I still have my T-Mobile.uk.co SIMs. 

So, the answers are yes yes yes yes yes and yes. 

Here's my thing though:

*Do you wanna use the iPhone as an emergency phone*?? Quite the expense. And the nectars of the GoogleMaps and Widget fruits are tempting. 

But it is still an iPod, so I guess it would make sense/cents.  Esp a 4G @ $299 (if you can get yuor hands on one)

H!


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm looking to do the same thing with iPhone + Petro-can mobility... does it really work?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Leesburg said:


> I have a Nokia 1112. I would like to use it in the U S with a Tracfone SIM card. Does anyone know if it is possible? Is the Nokia 1112 actually unlocked (I bought it at Petro Canada)


You will only be able to find out by sliding a different cell company's sim in there. Do you know someone on FIDO?? try to slide their sim in there. If it work's you've got an unlocked phone. If that doesn't work, you know the answer. 

H!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> You will only be able to find out by sliding a different cell company's sim in there. Do you know someone on FIDO?? try to slide their sim in there. If it work's you've got an unlocked phone. If that doesn't work, you know the answer.
> 
> H!


It also works if he unlocks the phone.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

I don't use my cell phone much, so I am a big fan of pay as you go.and I really want to get a iphone So 2 questions:
1) can you get data with a pay as you go plan(eg.surf the web)?
2)What does it cost? I have seen other treads that data costs $10 for 10MB with rogers.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Clarification, please: In the weeks before the iPhone's actual, physical introduction to the market there was considerable discussion about the SIM card employed. I thought the iPhone's SIM was some sort of rare breed that couldn't be swapped out. What's the deal?


----------



## CescoMtl (Jul 26, 2003)

Quick update: I won an eBay auction for a 8Gb iPhone. Without getting too dramatic I haven;t received it yet and it's starting to smell like a friggin' scam.
Going to wait for the 11th day afterwhich i'll initiate a NPS. This said I'm still wanting to get one and with the recent parity I may as well order one from the US.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

CescoMtl said:


> <snip>
> PetroCanada has a cellphone service which is a simple pay as you go service. You buy the phone (a basic Nokia 2610) then buy airtime. What attracted me was the length of time you have: 20$/50$ airtimes are good for 6 months ; perfect for me as I'll use it for emergencies only.
> Frank


7-11's "SpeakOut" pay-as-you-go cell phone offerings are somewhat better: Airtime over $20 lasts a full year. Everything else is comparable to Petro-Canada's service. Both services by Ztar, which in turn buys it from Rogers.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

sands989 said:


> I don't use my cell phone much, so I am a big fan of pay as you go.and I really want to get a iphone So 2 questions:
> 1) can you get data with a pay as you go plan(eg.surf the web)?
> 2)What does it cost? I have seen other treads that data costs $10 for 10MB with rogers.


Pay as you will allow you data access. I had such a plan over the summer and was able to check my gmail account when free wifi wasn't available for my Nokia. I don't know the actual cost but it was extremely expensive; far more than regular data plans. I remember it being more than $2 just to access gmail and read 1 message. And this is gmail for mobile.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

sands989 said:


> I don't use my cell phone much, so I am a big fan of pay as you go.and I really want to get a iphone So 2 questions:
> 1) can you get data with a pay as you go plan(eg.surf the web)?
> 2)What does it cost? I have seen other treads that data costs $10 for 10MB with rogers.


I'm assuming (and I haven't looked really), but PAY-AS-YOU-GO is what it says it is. So, considering Rogers contracts/services do a horrible job at providing their customers with reasonable data plans (under contract), I could only imagine what pre-paid or pay-as-you-go charges (if they exist) would be.


----------



## CescoMtl (Jul 26, 2003)

dtaylor said:


> 7-11's "SpeakOut" pay-as-you-go cell phone offerings are somewhat better: Airtime over $20 lasts a full year. Everything else is comparable to Petro-Canada's service. Both services by Ztar, which in turn buys it from Rogers.


somewhat better?
I'd say whole lot better: 1 year airtime and greater selection of phones. I just had a buddy in oakville sign up for it as he too is a light user and SpeakOut fits the bill. If we had 7-11s in QC I'd switch 
Thanks for the tip dtaylor.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Clarification, please: In the weeks before the iPhone's actual, physical introduction to the market there was considerable discussion about the SIM card employed. I thought the iPhone's SIM was some sort of rare breed that couldn't be swapped out. What's the deal?


No, there's nothing particularly special or magical about the iPhone SIM card in and of itself. Between the iTunes-based activation process and some code in the iPhone OS they were restricted to only the iPhone-specific cards that they shipped with, but this was not any kind of SIM lock (ie, not in the hard-to-hack Baseband firmware), but rather just an operating-system restriction in the lockdown/activation process itself.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

so can anyone confirm it works with Petro mobility or 711?

i'd like to hear from someone who has actually done it and not just speculation. both providers claim it MUST be one of their phones to work with their service,


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

For Petro Canada / 711 wireless, as has been said before, there is no reason they shouldn't work, as they're both GSM (and the iphone should support all gsm networks), as well as both being
Rogers resellers (and the iphone definitely works with both of the Rogers brands, I'm on Fido right now with mine). 

As for data plans on prepaid, I wouldn't recommend any for the iPhone. The only Canadian carrier I can think of that has an unlimited prepaid data plan is Virgin, and that's CDMA, so no iPhone there. Anyone else and you'll likely be paying by the kilobyte, or at best a monthly fee for a miniscule amount.


----------



## CescoMtl (Jul 26, 2003)

As the OP I should bring my part of the thread to a close. Alas the eBay iPhone I bid and won turned out to be a scam  Got some of the $$ back through PayPal but kissed the rest g'bye ( I use the same nick on eBay if interested). Guess I'll wait for the official iPhone launch...


----------



## Wumpus (Sep 13, 2007)

*Yes, it works*

Your iPhone will work without hassle as Petro-Canada operates on the Rogers network (see here: Petro-Canada Mobility) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It will work just the same as a regular Rogers sim card.


----------

